# D* Updating older TiVo's



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

From: xxxxxxx[mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, April 21, 2006 
To: xxxxxx
Subject: Upcoming Software Download Notification: TiVo Reno (Damselfly)

To all,

Beginning Monday evening 4/24, we will begin downloading software version 3.5.0 to TiVo Reno receivers, also known as Damselfly.

Download Specifics
Below is a summary of the TiVo* upgrade activities:

	First 50K  start the evening of 4/24 
	10K per day  early morning 5/09 through 5/15

* Models: HNS GXCEBOT and GXCEBOTD, Sony SAT-T60, Philips DSR6000R

Note that TiVo receivers utilize the phone line to activate the upgraded software (this will not interrupt video); a reset will occur at 2:00am following the download.

Reason for Downloads
Below is a high-level summary of the changes in 3.5.0:

	The menu tree has changed. "My Preferences" has been removed; most of the options are now under "Settings" 
	Faster Guide and quicker searches (optimal search performance occurs after 24 hours of Power On) 
	After receiving the new software some settings will revert to factory default, including: 
o	Favorites Channels  settings will be deleted (list will be empty) 
o	Channel You Receive  list will reset and all channels will be checked 
o	Channel Banner  time out will be set to "Display banner normally" 
o	Spending Limit  settings will be set to $10

Thank you,

xxxxx
Business Specialist


----------



## ISWIZ (Aug 29, 2000)

OK, I'll bite, is this for real?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I guess we will know tonight. If they download new SW to Series 1 units, it will sure stoke the fires for people wanting 6.2 on the HR10-250.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Yes. But note only the first part will sent initially and the rest in May.

 First 50K  start the evening of 4/24 
 10K per day  early morning 5/09 through 5/15 


ISWIZ said:


> OK, I'll bite, is this for real?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I guess we will know tonight. If they download new SW to Series 1 units, it will sure stoke the fires for people wanting 6.2 on the HR10-250.


This is definitely good news for HR10-250 owners. Hopefully they continue on to us to at least make them up to date with the regular series 2 DirecTiVo's.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Arg....I no longer have my series 1 box setup. I will not be able to check and see if there are any slices downloaded from the satellite. Looks like they are updating the database format!!!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I was watching the weather channel and they didn't say anything about Hell freezing over. Hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe it is...


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Could this be a result of the D*->Tivo "new agreement" ?


----------



## jbradway (Sep 30, 2001)

I still have my T-60, I'll be checking tomorrow AM.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Not to add "confirmation" to this...

But I did recieve a "cryptic" message from my contact to watch for "TiVo" updates.

I am still waiting for a reply to my message (with a cut and paste of the OP)

EDITED: Too out my "guess" as I don't want to add fuel to the fire with out a basis for the opinion


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

MisterEd said:


> Yes. But note only the first part will sent initially and the rest in May.
> 
>  First 50K  start the evening of 4/24
>  10K per day  early morning 5/09 through 5/15


assuming they won;t do upgrades on Saturay and Sunday to not drive calls over the weekend, that only leaves 5 more nights so if the numbers are correct, about half would be done the first night. That does seem weird though as why do half in one night then spread the rest out. Now, it would be more understandable if it were 50k, then 100k each of 5 nights.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Isn't it odd that we didn't all get the email message? I have a few series 1 (DRS6000) and didn't recieve any such email


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Markman07 said:


> Isn't it odd that we didn't all get the email message? I have a few series 1 (DRS6000) and didn't recieve any such email


Seems to pretty clearly be an internal email that has been forwarded. Who here knows that the receiver is called Reno or Damselfly?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

MisterEd said:


> 	After receiving the new software some settings will revert to factory default, including:
> o	Favorites Channels  settings will be deleted (list will be empty)
> o	Channel You Receive  list will reset and all channels will be checked


Ug. I guess I'll have to jot down what my channel lists are so I don't have to go back and figure it out again after they blow away my channel settings.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> Isn't it odd that we didn't all get the email message? I have a few series 1 (DRS6000) and didn't recieve any such email


Doesn't seem odd to me at all. That email was obviously not sent to end users.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

maharg18 said:


> Doesn't seem odd to me at all. That email was obviously not sent to end users.


Hmm... didn't look at it from that angle.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

This is what he posted in a thread in the HD TiVo sub forum about this same thing.



MisterEd said:


> This is NOT an announcement of any sort. It was sent to the company I work for to be aware of any issues pertaining to the download process which starts today. Last month when D* sent updates all their standard D-10's rx's they literally killed (extension 799 "good rcvr gone bad" msg) about 400 of them that we had to go out and replace. This is the warning notice to look for any problems (increased calls to our call center) when this download starts. Our company supports, installs & services approximately 300 MDU (multi-dwelling unit) properties across the country that D* won't deal with directly such as large apartment complex's with single dish installations as well asa number of military bases. Unless the email to our NOC was fraudulent then it's real. This is not an ANNOUNCEMENT of any sort, but an email sent to us to be aware of any issues that may arise due to the download.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

maharg18 said:


> Doesn't seem odd to me at all. That email was obviously not sent to end users.


Hey that is a 15 yard penalty for piling on! Now that I look at the header I see that very very VERY clearly


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> Hey that is a 15 yard penalty for piling on! Now that I look at the header I see that very very VERY clearly


Sorry I typed slowly..


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Lee L said:


> Seems to pretty clearly be an internal email that has been forwarded. Who here knows that the receiver is called Reno or Damselfly?


From http://contracts.onecle.com/tivo/directv.dev.2002.02.15.shtml



> 1.11 "Reno Receiver" shall mean the first generation DIRECTV-TiVo
> combination receiver developed and commercially launched by DIRECTV and TiVo
> pursuant to the Marketing Agreement by and between the parties dated April 13,
> 1999 (as amended, the "Original Marketing Agreement") and the Reference Design
> Agreement by and between the parties dated September 1, 1999 (as amended, the "Reference Design Agreement").


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

First, what the heck is that site? Second, surely the average person with one has no idea it is code named Reno. I would bet most here don;t either.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Lee L said:


> First, what the heck is that site? Second, surely the average person with one has no idea it is code named Reno. I would bet most here don;t either.


I only knew it because of a game of Trivial Pursuit I played years ago.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Lee L said:


> First, what the heck is that site? Second, surely the average person with one has no idea it is code named Reno. I would bet most here don;t either.


Even the above average... I had no idea that the S1=DTivos where code named Reno


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Ug. I guess I'll have to jot down what my channel lists are so I don't have to go back and figure it out again after they blow away my channel settings.


Yeah, as far as I'm concerned this is bad news ... I see several hours of work ahead of me re-configuring my Channels You Receive and Favorite Channels.

Why oh why can't you keep your frickin' hands off my channel settings, DirecTV?!?!?!?!?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Lee L said:


> First, what the heck is that site? Second, surely the average person with one has no idea it is code named Reno. I would bet most here don;t either.


Google is your friend. 

I did a google on "TiVo Reno" and that was the 3rd or 4th item in the list.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Got a reply.... 

Yep... An update is comming down that targets the S1 units.

No other details about the release though...
And no other details regarding an update for the HR10-250.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

hmm, this means I'll have to rehack my T-60!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Re: The 'names' used - Reno, Damselfly

Probably internal project names for a particular platform during the original development and test.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Figures... I've been having modem problems lately. My last successful call was 4/9/2006.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

I wonder if they tried to fix the clearing Channels You Receive bug (the one with the thread of over 1000 replies)? That was the main reason I sold my T60.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So, the only real change is so that the menus of my T60 will look more like my HR10-250 menus.
But, I didn't read the whole text in the link. 

This software update may also install some of the things we have read about that is in SAs. Like not being able to FF through commercials etc. 

I may disconnect the phone line until others can determine what this upgrade does.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

goony said:


> Re: The 'names' used - Reno, Damselfly
> 
> Probably internal project names for a particular platform during the original development and test.


The code name for the R-15 is: "Edsel"


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

kschauwe said:


> The code name for the R-15 is: "Edsel"


I think you mean "Yugo". The Edsel wasn't a bad car, just not what the public wanted at the time.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Great. I'll have to update channels received for the millionth time


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

So if this update has bugs in it will this thread be renamed "Reno 911?"


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> So if this update has bugs in it will this thread be renamed "Reno 911?"


Two points for you... that was good.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Even the above average... I had no idea that the S1=DTivos where code named Reno


modest aren't we 

Just turned off the sony 2 weeks ago too...sigh


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

No update yesterday for my T-60. (Not that that means much)
Hmm, I wonder if this update will finally remove the TiVo-0 animation from the T-60s. I hope not.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Has anybody with a hacked unit been able to see if the 3.5 slices have downloaded?


----------



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

The last round of updates started in Los Angeles then went national a month later. I suspect the same thing will happen here, if it happens at all. I still have two T-60's in service.


----------



## MadMike (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like my Tivo downloaded the 3.5 already. If you telnet in and do this:

Echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

You get the active version as well as any updates waiting in the wings.

I think I'll apply the no software update hack and stall a bit. Anyone have the specs on that?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Looks like I have it too...

I assume that means I just have the slice and still need to make a daily call before it will update right? anyone know how to remove the ,#401 from dialing prefixes without tesing the new settings?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

vertigo235 said:
 

> Looks like I have it too...
> 
> I assume that means I just have the slice and still need to make a daily call before it will update right? anyone know how to remove the ,#401 from dialing prefixes without tesing the new settings?


DirecTV slowly rolls out the release of new software. Each night they will randomly select some receivers by region. After your receiver has randomly been selected the next time it calls in it will install the update. It does not seem DirecTV has started to randomly roll it out yet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Anyhow, to prevent upgrade this is what I did.

Telnet
:bootpage -p /dev/hda
(this displays your current bootpage, something like this "root=/dev/hda7 iderunturbo=false")

Then I simply typed this to append the softwareupgrade=false
:bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 iderunturbo=false softwareupgrade=false" /dev/hda

I sure hope this is right, and if it's not, then someone will tell me before I fubar my TiVo , but I have the know how to fix it if I do, so do not use my directions if you do not feel confident in your self!


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

It's being downloaded in pieces. You won't get it all at once:

Download Specifics
Below is a summary of the TiVo* upgrade activities:

 First 50K  start the evening of 4/24 
 10K per day  early morning 5/09 through 5/15


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Here are some more details from the DTV website in full length. Directv.com/dvr35upgrade.

Notice what is said about the HR10-250 upgrade- 'Does not require an upgrade at this time'. I say, B.S. it doesn't.


It's time to upgrade your DIRECTV DVR!

What do I need to do to receive my 3.5 upgrade?
Just make sure your DIRECTV DVR is continuously connected to a land-based phone line. You will receive the upgrade automatically.

When will I receive my upgrade?
The 3.5 software upgrade will roll out over a period of several weeks beginning this month. If you have multiple DIRECTV DVRs, they may be upgraded at different times. We appreciate your patience while we deliver these improvements to eligible DIRECTV DVR customers nationwide.

Are all DIRECTV DVRs receiving this 3.5 upgrade?
No. Only DIRECTV DVR models SONY SAT-T60, PHILIPS DSR6000R, HUGHES GXCEBOT and HUGHES GXCEBOT will receive the 3.5 software upgrade. Newer DVRs with the TiVo® interface should already have upgraded software, with the exception of the HR10-250 HD-DVR, which does not require an upgrade at this time. Remember, a land-based phone line is needed for these upgrades to take effect.

Will any of my DVR settings be changed as a result of the upgrade?
Yes, some of your settings will be changed back to the factory defaults as a result of the upgrade. These include: "Favorite Channels," "Channels You Receive," "Clear Channel Banner Quickly" and "Spending Limits."

To change your "Favorite Channels," "Channels You Receive" and "Channel Banners" preferences:
1. Select "Messages and Setup"
2. Select "Settings"
3. Select "Channels"

To change your "Spending Limits":
1. Select "Messages and Setup"
2. Select "Settings"
3. Select "Parental Control"

Will I be charged for this upgrade?
No. We're upgrading your DIRECTV DVR as part of your normal DIRECTV® DVR service at no additional cost.

What happens if I don't have my phone line plugged into my DIRECTV DVR?
You will not be able to receive the upgrade if your DIRECTV DVR is not connected to your phone line. To install the upgrade, your receiver must make a call to our servers.

How will I know when I have received my upgrade?
You'll receive an on-screen message the first time you visit DIRECTV Central after your upgrade is complete. It will also appear in your Messages section. You can also check your System Information screen to find out which software version you currently have.

Will the download delete any of my currently saved programs?
No. All of your saved programs will still be there for your enjoyment after the installation.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

So the only HD tivo in the world now has older software than the oldest tivo boxes in the world. Great.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Arcady said:


> So the only HD tivo in the world now has older software than the oldest tivo boxes in the world. Great.


Well I don't think the Series 1 SA boxes have gotten an update recently....


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I meant in the D* world of tivo...


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Just checked my DSR6000 and GXCEBOT. No updates yet.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> Yeah, as far as I'm concerned this is bad news ... I see several hours of work ahead of me re-configuring my Channels You Receive and Favorite Channels.
> 
> Why oh why can't you keep your frickin' hands off my channel settings, DirecTV?!?!?!?!?


How come it takes you hours. I constantly re do mine. to just have showtime so when i search movies I only search showtime. It seems a lot easier nowadays that they have the add all and remove all and they have a finish tab at the end of the list. I remove all quickly skip down to show turn them on. Usually takes me less than 5 minutes to complete, after i search i go back and check the others again(favorites is quick setting up too.)

Now if you have the old software it was much more time consuming(but wont this give u the newer software?)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Dirac said:


> I wonder if they tried to fix the clearing Channels You Receive bug (the one with the thread of over 1000 replies)? That was the main reason I sold my T60.


This is my hope.

It is the only remaining annoyance with my beloved GXCEBOT.

The thing survived *salt water filled with chemicals* lapping just a foot or so below it in the Katrina aftermath forcrissakes!  I gotta keep it for conversational value!  It was mounted high up the wall, on the second floor, in a "hospital room" type bracket. The bed *on the second floor* was completely underwater!  My other trusty GXCEBOT (and an HDVR2 and an HR10-250) were deep underwater, downstairs.

If they fix the loss of channels bug, the update will be well worth it.

And as to reprogramming the Channels You Receive and Favorites, that takes me all of 15 minutes. Really no biggie.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Got a reply....
> 
> Yep... An update is comming down that targets the S1 units.
> 
> ...


Seems like good news to me. If they werent planning to continue upgrading all why would they even bother with the old equiptment? I just hope something happens to the S/2 SD. They may be feeling some heat! D* that is now that tivo is releasing a Dual tuner S/2. Makes it more attractive to cable users(record 2 shows at once without needing 2 machines and 2 subscriptions)

Odd that this upgrade info almost came at the same time Tivo anounced the dual tuner Tivo. Btw this new tivo is not the cable card S/3 just a new DT Tivo with eathernet. 80 hour dt for 250 with a year subscription and all of the software 7 goodies. I am looking into comcast now.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

So what is this for? Satellite stream changes? New access cards? Clearly there are no new features.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

ping said:


> So what is this for? Satellite stream changes? New access cards? Clearly there are no new features.


Could have bug fixes (like I and some others are hoping for) but they'd probably not admit that.

The "official" story is that it will make the menus look more like those of Series II based units.

Making the menus look more alike is probably worth doing for them since it saves CSR's having to have a script for multiple, subtlely different menus.


----------



## ddobson (Feb 23, 2004)

Perhaps since it is resetting the spending limit to $10.00 on PPV's the new software will automatically order 2 PPV movies each month as "TIVO Suggestions" in case you would like to see them.....


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

MisterEd said:


> It's being downloaded in pieces. You won't get it all at once:
> 
> Download Specifics
> Below is a summary of the TiVo* upgrade activities:
> ...


I had assumed they were talking Ksubscribers, not Kbytes. If you're right, this is a very small update, indeed. In fact, I thought they weren't even capable of a "patch"--that an update would always include everything to rebuild the inactive partition (which, back in the day, would have required 45 minutes to over an hour on the phone line--considerably larger than 120K).


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ping said:


> I had assumed they were talking Ksubscribers, not Kbytes. If you're right, this is a very small update, indeed. In fact, I thought they weren't even capable of a "patch"--that an update would always include everything to rebuild the inactive partition (which, back in the day, would have required 45 minutes to over an hour on the phone line--considerably larger than 120K).


The sofware was D/L via the satellite. The phone call, probably less than a minute, just instructs your tivo to install the software.

AFAIK everyone has the new sofware on their machine BUT DTV is spreading out the installation dates to handle support calls and to give them a chance to update the software if it has bugs.

I'm sure they're talking about subscribers..


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

lew said:


> The sofware was D/L via the satellite. The phone call, probably less than a minute, just instructs your tivo to install the software.


I said "back in the day".


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

I got the update last night, and so far it looks like the No Playing SORT and Select-Play-Select hacks still work


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Can anyone check to see if the new kernel is LBA48.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

LOL ... dumb me .... that makes a lot more sense. I'm sure you're right.


ping said:


> I had assumed they were talking Ksubscribers, not Kbytes. If you're right, this is a very small update, indeed. In fact, I thought they weren't even capable of a "patch"--that an update would always include everything to rebuild the inactive partition (which, back in the day, would have required 45 minutes to over an hour on the phone line--considerably larger than 120K).


----------



## wainwrig (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a DSR6000R. Last night it crashed, seemingly for no good reason (and in the middle of AI), the first time that has happened in well over a year. After it came back up I checked and I still had 3.0.2. This made sense since the phone jack on the back of the Tivo died almost a year ago so it couldn't have activated. However the SPS hack doesn't work anymore!?!?! Does this combination of symptoms make sense to anyone? Is it possible I got the new software but because my phone line is down and it can't activate its causing a problem? It seems unlikely, but I've no idea why SPS isn't functioning or why the reboot. BTW, the reboot/crash occurred when I tried to go the main menu but it sent me to the messages screen to nag me about my 270th day of missing a call. 

Thanks, 
Lou


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The reboot reset the SPS codes. You need to reenter those. Now why it rebooted is another thing. But, mine do it ocassionally.


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

wainwrig, it's normal for the sps hacks to reset off after a reboot unless you've hacked your DSR6000R to enable backdoors after a reboot.


----------



## wainwrig (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm an idiot. When I said the SPS hack didn't work I meant that I retried it (many many times) and couldn't renable it. I'm was aware that it goes away after a reboot or power cycle, the fact that I couldn't get it to work again is what has me confused.


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

The skip button now jumps to the top of Now Playing, then to the bottom if pressed again. Very cool, especially as my Now Playing is huge most of the time with the addition of a second HD.


----------



## bgut1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Dale Sorel said:


> The skip button now jumps to the top of Now Playing, then to the bottom if pressed again. Very cool, especially as my Now Playing is huge most of the time with the addition of a second HD.


I got the update on one of my two Series 1 boxes. To be honest, I haven't noticed any appreciable gain in speed. In fact my rather short Now Playing list takes longer to populate on screen. Maybe this will get better after a bit. I will report back.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It will take at least a day or so to see the improved speed.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

One improvement that I assume hasn't been implemented is to assign a non-redundant function to the "menu" button from first-generation remote controls. It originally led to the DirecTV menu, but that was combined with "TiVo Central" (creating "DIRECTV Central") long ago (at which point the aforementioned button began duplicating the "TiVo" button's primary behavior).

I've never understood why the command hasn't been reassigned (across _all_ TiVo models) to the "list" function (which is absent from first-generation peanuts).

SAT-T60 owners already have a "list" button, but they'd be no worse off with this function duplicated. (Or, Sony models could be excluded from the change.)


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

FYI, for those of you with upgraded/modified units, I've created this thread in the upgrade center.

I am still waiting for our units to download the latest version of the software, but as soon as I can get my hands on it, I can start testing some of the commonly used hacks to see how the software update will affect folks.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Apparently, the new software has downloaded, but not installed yet as it's showing "pending restart".

However, I'm now missing the NBC logo (all the other logs seem to be correct) in Now Playing. Any guesses if this is related somehow to the new sw? or is something else going on?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

If you have not restarted yet (pending restart) then the new software is not installed. Logos are updated when the software is installed.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

That's what I thought.... so now I'm wondering why just one of my logo's disappeared.  

Hopefully it'll come back after the restart.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dale Sorel said:


> The skip button now jumps to the top of Now Playing, then to the bottom if pressed again. Very cool, especially as my Now Playing is huge most of the time with the addition of a second HD.


Hmm, that was one of the features that got added to the standalone code base after DirecTV stopped sending updates (the pre-6.2 S2 DTiVos didn't have this either IIRC).

If you get a chance can you check to see if the skip button will jump you back to the beginning of the live buffer, and and as skip to tick in the live buffer? 
I believe those tweaks were added to the SA code base in the same release and the jump to top/bottom of menus functionality.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Hmm, that was one of the features that got added to the standalone code base after DirecTV stopped sending updates (the pre-6.2 S2 DTiVos didn't have this either IIRC).
> 
> If you get a chance can you check to see if the skip button will jump you back to the beginning of the live buffer, and and as skip to tick in the live buffer?
> I believe those tweaks were added to the SA code base in the same release and the jump to top/bottom of menus functionality.


That timeline can't be quite right; the current (pre-6.2) HR10-250 software contains the ability to jump back and forth between the top and bottom of the Now Playing List, but the other features that you mentioned have not yet been added.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Darn. I got hit with the upgrade on my upgraded, hacked DSR6000.

TiVo is WAY slower, but that is due to the fact the the TiVo CacheCard driver gets wiped out with an upgrade. Got to pull the drives and reinstall.

The skip to tick works while in a show that is currently recording, but does not jump to the begging of the buffer (when a show is not recording).

Has the Now Playing List always been NPL?

The Settings menu has a slightly different setup. There is a System Test menu which test the satellite connection, acess card, and phone.

NO FOLDERS/GROUPS. ARRRGGGHHH. With 200 GB of drive space, that is the one thing I crave.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Got the CacheCard driver reloaded.

The skip to tick in the NPL does jump top to bottom.

All logos are currently missing from NPL.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Apparently, the new software has downloaded, but not installed yet as it's showing "pending restart".
> 
> However, I'm now missing the NBC logo (all the other logs seem to be correct) in Now Playing. Any guesses if this is related somehow to the new sw? or is something else going on?


My restart happened overnight & now I have the new code and all my logos (including the previoulsy missing NBC logo) are back ! Don't have time this AM to mess around with it much, but two things of note --

- I didn't get a message telling me about the change, which I expected.
- I have a Sony, and I still have the TiVo graphic. :up: :up:

Not sure I would have noticed the upgrade if it weren't for this board & having to re-enable SORT.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Dale Sorel said:


> The skip button now jumps to the top of Now Playing, then to the bottom if pressed again. Very cool, especially as my Now Playing is huge most of the time with the addition of a second HD.


Geez figures...2 weeks after i turn the box of...this woulda come in handy...wonder if the update will take even though it's unsubbed


----------



## dgstivo (Apr 17, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Hmm, I wonder if this update will finally remove the TiVo-0 animation from the T-60s. I hope not.


When my T-60 automatically rebooted yesterday with the 3.5 update, it started with the animation, so it appears that the TiVo guy is still in the box :up: . I didn't try the TiVo-0 code though; I'll try it tonight.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

vertigo235 said:


> Anyhow, to prevent upgrade this is what I did.
> 
> Telnet
> :bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ...


Right concept, wrong keywords. Should be:

runideturbo=false
upgradesoftware=false

On a related note: The kernel has been confirmed to NOT support lba48, so large disk owners: Do NOT take this upgrade! The most common lba48 kernel floating around here and other forums will NOT work, either; at the least, there's a missing exported symbol that will have to be resolved.

Brad


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

I just checked and both my S1 DTivos (one Sony and one Hughes) have the 3.5 slices. Since I'm running several hacks including the LBA48 kernel, I won't be enabling this upgrade just yet.

Can anyone confirm whether the event switcher bug has been fixed? Being able to run Tcl scripts that don't die after a couple of days would be nice. We could dispense with the reboots every few days...

-Jerry


----------



## scarabus (May 16, 2002)

Well this so-called "upgrade" has killed my box. I'm seeing *InitializeProgramOrDie failed: 0x30001* in the kernel log and the startup hangs at the "almost there" screen. I've tried switching back to the old root and kernel but that didn't work either. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## IcedTivo (Apr 6, 2002)

scarbus; looks like you mighta got stuck with the kernel prob but from the threads looks like you should be able to set the no update thing and get back to your old partition. ?? bummer anyway. 

I can see the download via telnet on mine but still on the old ver. today I was doing something in tivoweb and tivo rebooted but didn't update. Maybe that's good?? Call is scheduled for tonight so I'll see what happens tomorrow. Planned the am to redo stuff as necessary


----------



## Blackfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

dgstivo said:


> When my T-60 automatically rebooted yesterday with the 3.5 update, it started with the animation, so it appears that the TiVo guy is still in the box :up: . I didn't try the TiVo-0 code though; I'll try it tonight.


Haven't seen anyone else confirm this for you...yes, TiVo-0 still works.



IcedTivo said:


> scarbus; looks like you mighta got stuck with the kernel prob but from the threads looks like you should be able to set the no update thing and get back to your old partition. ??


So how would you swap back to the other partition? I also am getting the InitializeProgramOrDie failed: 0x30001 in the kernel log and the startup hangs at the "almost there" screen.


----------



## IcedTivo (Apr 6, 2002)

I might be mistaken but i thought I saw a thread where someone edited the :bootpage (<- search on that) via telnet and rc.sysinit to disable updates then rebooted and Tivo rebooted on the original partition and sw. I don't recal whether they had the same error though. Hope that helps.


----------



## scarabus (May 16, 2002)

Blackfoot said:


> So how would you swap back to the other partition? I also am getting the InitializeProgramOrDie failed: 0x30001 in the kernel log and the startup hangs at the "almost there" screen.


I pulled the disk, booted from a CD and used the edit_bootparams command from the CD. It went something like this:

# edit_bootparams hdc -k
6
# edit_bootparams hdc -K
# edit_bootparams hdc -k
3
# edit_bootparams hdc -r
/dev/hda7
# edit_bootparams hdc -s
# edit_bootparams hdc -r
/dev/hda4

Unfortunately that didn't help; both fail with the same error, albeit in different places.

I'll be annoyed if I've lost all my recordings.


----------



## Blackfoot (Jul 12, 2002)

scarabus said:


> I pulled the disk, booted from a CD and used the edit_bootparams command from the CD. It went something like this:
> 
> # edit_bootparams hdc -k
> 6
> ...


I assume that is changing the current active partitions 6 & 7 to be inactive and 3 & 4 will become active? Of course I would still need to flag the rc.sysinit file to prevent the upgrade. I too am worried about losing my recorded shows. So unless I can duplicate my drive over to another one I may wait.

I also got to thinking about the whole partition swapping during the night. (probably why I didn't sleep from 2:30 on this morning.) When during the upgrade does the Db get upgraded? I know that the 3.1.0 software will boot up normally, load the cachecard etc and then upgrade the software. Does it reboot again before converting the Db? So if my thoughts are correct; the OS was upgraded but using a non LBA48 kernel, so in theory, since the TiVo can't see all 300 Gb's of the drive, it should be at the Db upgrade step; right? And still in theory, if I were to swap the partitions back and comment out the upgrade lines I should be at the post upgrade step; correct?


----------



## bamakid (Jan 11, 2005)

Sony T-60 upgraded to version 3.5 tonight. No apparent problems noted here in North Texas.

bamakid :up:


----------



## gps (Jun 7, 2002)

My local channels disappearred (everything below 100) after the upgrade rolled out in the early morning of May 1st for me. ugh. calling directv now.

this software upgrade was pointless. one more reason to hate directv.

DSR6000


----------



## TiVoSoFine (Mar 19, 2001)

gps said:


> My local channels disappearred (everything below 100) after the upgrade rolled out in the early morning of May 1st for me. ugh. calling directv now.
> 
> this software upgrade was pointless. one more reason to hate directv.
> 
> DSR6000


Have you tried to reboot it?


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

The locals will come back, just takes a little time. Rebooting won't speed up the process. Although you can call up DTV and they will "rehit" your card and you will get them back immediately.


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

gps said:


> My local channels disappearred (everything below 100) after the upgrade rolled out in the early morning of May 1st for me. ugh. calling directv now.
> 
> this software upgrade was pointless. one more reason to hate directv.
> 
> DSR6000


and if this software fixes the channels lists from disappearing, resulting in the unit not recording any of your season passes, I would say it's not pointless and well needed. Some of us have been bugging directv for the better part of 2 years because of the software bug. Here's hoping this solves that!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Guess I'll never get the upgrade as I have no phone line connected to that box. Unfortunately the only landline I have in my house is clear on the other side of the house and is connected to my S2 TiVo. The rest of my lines are vonage with only one line connected to the base of my cordless phones. Now, if this was a MAJOR upgrade (which this doesn't seem like) I might run a really long phone cord to my other TiVo. Anyone think it's worth doing this for my T60?


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

stivovance said:


> I would say it's not pointless and well needed.


I'll second that :up:


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

gps said:


> this software upgrade was pointless. one more reason to hate directv.


So you call a faster DirecTiVo pointless


----------



## gps (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm sure typical people without a cachecard installed will enjoy the speedup (it is quite noticable).

For us cachecard users this upgrade is a negative as the new database format is twice the size and does not cache well. The now playing list is much slower with 3.5 and a cachecard than with 3.1. i suggest cachecard users prevent the upgrade until (if ever) cachecard driver is updated to actually be of benefit on this version.

no word on why my locals no longer work. at least others don't appear to be suffering the same fate. good thing there are no good shows on locals this time of year.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Call 1-800-DIRECTV and follow the automated prompts to have their system "fix the problem" remotely for the locals issue. Or just wait a day or so.


----------



## jafa (Jan 27, 2002)

gps said:


> I'm sure typical people without a cachecard installed will enjoy the speedup (it is quite noticable).
> 
> For us cachecard users this upgrade is a negative as the new database format is twice the size and does not cache well. The now playing list is much slower with 3.5 and a cachecard than with 3.1. i suggest cachecard users prevent the upgrade until (if ever) cachecard driver is updated to actually be of benefit on this version.
> 
> no word on why my locals no longer work. at least others don't appear to be suffering the same fate. good thing there are no good shows on locals this time of year.


Hi,

The database is the same size as before - 1GB (actually about 4-8MB over) for a DTivo.

With 256 or 512MB of cache you have a 4:1 or 2:1 cache ratio - it caches well.

I responded to your post over on the silicondust forum with details on how to check the partition sizes and how to look at the cache stats.

I am happy to help figure out why you are not seeing the benifit.

Nick


----------



## ret2961 (Mar 2, 2003)

Still waiting for the S1 upgrade. Is the 05/09-05/14 time frame accurate?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I forced a phone call this morning and my T60 has the update.


----------



## Cygnet Boy (Mar 21, 2003)

Greetings all DirecTivo holdouts!

Yup. They did upgrade my GXCEBOTD from version 3.2.01-1-031 to Version 3.5.01-1-031, and of course it happened while I was on vacation (no notice, of course) and *I missed an episode of The West Wing.* Wouldn't you know it. Thank god for Bravo! and the re-airing of the local season (If you missed last weeks episode "The Last Hurrah", check for it on Bravo! at 7:00 p.m. eastern time. The screen seems to be much more consistant with the two Series 2 machines that I have elsewhere in the house. Oh, BTW, there is no more "TIVO LIVE GUIDE" which has been changed to "LIST GUIDE" when you select the guide then press INFO to change your settings. I'll follow with more since I'm still working on the tweaks. One strange thing, though. the upgrade didn't reset the "Channels I receive, just "Favorite Channels" Go Figure! _ Well, at 5 years old, I can't complain._ Also, I added another drive using MFSTools some time ago, and now I'm getting some distortion on my picture... Any advice would be most appreciated. I have a Philips 708 that has never been used, i'm thinking of transferring out the card from the GXCEBOTD to the 708.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

As of 11:05 AM phone call in this morning i still have not received the update on my GXCEBOTD, will it ever show up ?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Cygnet Boy said:


> Greetings all DirecTivo holdouts!
> 
> Yup. They did upgrade my GXCEBOTD from version 3.2.01-1-031


There has never been a release 3.2.01 for the Series 1 DirecTiVo. The latest release before this one was 3.0.1c2.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Hmmm... My series 1's modem died about 18 months ago, so it doesn't look like I can get the update. Is there any way to force it? It doesn't sound like I'm missing out on much by not getting the update -- probably not worth going through any significant effort (or expense) to get an update...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have "hacked" your box you can do it from a telnet session, but not otherwise.


----------



## Jeanesco (Dec 29, 2003)

rminsk said:


> There has never been a release 3.2.01 for the Series 1 DirecTiVo. The latest release before this one was 3.0.1c2.


Actually there was a version 3.1.0d. Not many people received it for whatever reason, but I have the slices for it sitting on my hard drive.

There is more mention of it on ddb but david bott has a case of penis envy so I can't link it.


----------



## ck42 (Dec 30, 2001)

Jafa: I'm curious as to the couple of reports from cachecard users who have reported that with the new update their systems feel slower than they did before the update.
I'm interested because I was JUST about to buy a cachecard myself for my virgin S1 Dtivo.
I currently don't have a phone line plugged in and am still running 3.1.0c and my VOIP line won't seem to negotiate with the Dtivo no matter what I do so I was going to just install the cachecard and setup the box on my LAN. The added benefit to doing this was going to be the caching....which I'm now wondering about. Care to expand on this?


----------



## casbahman (Jun 7, 2002)

I have an SAT-T60 and was caught by surprise by the 3.5 upgrade. After the 3.5 upgrade, I switched my Tivo to 2 120GB drives to avoid the LBA48 issues. I then loaded my turbonet drivers and was able to successfully FTP, telnet, etc.

However, as of yesterday my router will no longer connect to the Tivo. It keeps retrying every once in a while but then times out.

Has there been a subsequent upgrade since the upgrades at the end of April? What is the latest software version for the SAT-T60? My current version is 3.5-01-1-011.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

You have the latest version.


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

casbahman said:


> I have an SAT-T60 and was caught by surprise by the 3.5 upgrade. After the 3.5 upgrade, I switched my Tivo to 2 120GB drives to avoid the LBA48 issues. I then loaded my turbonet drivers and was able to successfully FTP, telnet, etc.


My goodness, do you people really think DirecTV takes all your hacks into consideration when they decide to update *THEIR* software?


----------



## casbahman (Jun 7, 2002)

Dale Sorel said:


> My goodness, do you people really think DirecTV takes all your hacks into consideration when they decide to update *THEIR* software?


Talk about reading into a post.

Let me spell it out for you 'Dale Sorel':
(April 23rd) Hacked Tivo, no problems
(April 25th) Hacked Tivo w/new 3.5 software & networking problems
(May 1st) Re-hacked Tivo w/new sotware, working fine after reloading Turbonet drivers
(June 16th) Hacked Tivo now with networking problems

All I'm asking is if a subsequent version of software has come out that maybe overwrote my Turbonet drivers again.

Burn one and relax man. If the new software introduced networking problems before, what's wrong if wondering if they released a subsequent version that spoiled things again? Seems smart to ask a simple question before I start yanking drives out of Tivos.

[sarcasm]And yes, I think DirecTV is targeting me with their updates.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

casbahman said:


> Talk about reading into a post.


Whatever... I'm just tired of hearing all the bellyaching over 3.5


----------

